

Show HN: Quake by id Software Chrome packaged app - kzahel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ibkbfanmkmadbbgggonficloplenbefh

======
kzahel
It even runs on my ARM Samsung chromebook pretty well. Props to SiPlus
([https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake](https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake)) who
ported pretty much line-for-line netquake from the original id source code
release.

